# My First Model Railroad



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

first off, Hello.

My name is Dan and I am from Niagara Falls Ontario.

I have NEVER had a model railroad in my life but recently had a huge desire to start one. So please keep that in mind.

I am open to all criticism and suggestions. I have picked my theme and realize it's not something that I can find anywhere. I have no prior knowledge on the history of railways or model railways which is the reason I went with a fictional theme instead. Plus its my favorite movie of all time. Back to The Future Part III.

So the plans are simple. Being a techy guy i will be incorporating many sounds from the movie just for fun. they will be run off a touch screen tablet. and there are six small speakers around the layout. 

I have decided to go DCC and have added the NCE power Cab as my controller.
The un-finished track down the middle is where the Dlorean will be pushed over the ravine. (i have not yet found a "N-Scale delorean") .

I added the Snap It Dcc decoder for my turn outs.

Other than that i'm just doing as much reading as possible and trying to learn as I go with out to much re-building along the way. 

This is two weeks progress.


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

So far my questions are......My local hobby shop said I don't need "N scale" buildings. HO is fine.

However i have found that there seems to be a big difference in size.

I dont know the Railway term for this so ill try to explain it. Is there some sort of a Platform that would be beside the tracks that could be used to load the delorean on the rail. doesent have to be functional just wondering if its something thats real. It's in the movies.

How would I get a red desert look like in the movies? Should I airbrush the ground after Im done. (i am very good with an airbrush as iI have been doing it for many years)

My layout is simple because i expect there to be alot of train watching compared to controling. The kids love playing with the sound effects. Is this ok in the Hobby or should I have more staging areas and such?

Dan.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Danny,

It looks good. You need to stick to N scale buildings. You will find even N-scale buildings vary in size from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Wow*

Danny...

You are on the right track (so to speak) for a couple of things. Research is important for railroads, but because yours will be so unique, your source will be YOU for many of the details. 

However. Some things to consider. Lay your track as perfectly as possible and run many, many, many tests to make sure your trains roll smoothly, to scale speed, and look realistic. If it won't run, then having the DeLorean on board won't make a difference. It won't look right. 

Second. HO buildings will look weird on an N scale layout. Think scale...1:87 versus 1:160. The realism you are looking for will be enhanced if you remain true to scale. And the Doc, the Lybians, Marty, and all the McFlys will appreciate it.

Finally. It's your....repeat YOUR layout, your railroad. Do what you love and make it he best you can.

Good Luck.
Dave


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

On my way to the hobby shop to look for some N scale buildings at a different location I'll post pictures tonight if I get any thanks for the kind words and good advice so far that's why I came on here looking for and it's much appreciated I did a little more work on the mountains in the background this morning


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

That's fantastic! As far as staging etc., there is no right or wrong way. Some guys model just a single station, or interchange, and others tackle a whole area. It doesn't really matter, as long as you're enjoying yourself. That's the beauty of railroading - it can be a very serious, very technical intense hobby, but it is equally valid to sit back with a cup of coffee and watch the trains go..... Its all about a passion for trains, and enjoying them in the way that works for you

Al


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You seem to have done a very convincing job of the desert scene and cliffs in particular. I'm having trouble appreciating it because the pics are so poor. Just make sure you get all the trackwork functioning correctly to avoid future frustrations.
I've found a N DeLorean for you! http://www.shapeways.com/product/PCMJMHUYZ/dmc-12-delorean-n-scale-1-160 Good luck.


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

The pictures are bad because I tried to re-size them. I'll post some later on tonight. The track work, mostly because of its simplicity, is working very well. I run my steam engine for a few laps every night while I'm figuring out where to start next. Thanks for the link. 

Dan.


----------



## Nipissing (Oct 30, 2015)

Well done. Nice layout.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good Danny.


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Well i got alot done today. No buildings yet. i suck a ballasting the tack so im gonna have to do a little clean up work


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

So I took every ones advice and made sure my track was running good before putting down ballast. i am still allowing it to dry but i'm scared i over did it in some spots. my turnouts still work but whats the best way to remove extra ballast once its dried so my train will run smoothly.

Just use a screwdriver and chip it away?

Dan.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

dannyc99 said:


> Just use a screwdriver and chip it away?
> 
> Dan.


In the time honoured way!


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dammit! i was looking for an secret tip that would blow my mind.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Depending on what you used for glue on the ballast, perhaps a very gently "scrubbing" motion over it with a soft-bristle wire brush might work.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's important to get all of the 'floaters' away from the inside of 
your rails. I use a sharp point to flick them off. You'll probably
like your work better if you get most of the stray stuff off the
top of the ties but only on the main lines. I sometimes intentionally cover
the ties in spots on spurs or yard tracks. That's what i sometimes see
on real spurs and yard tracks.

Don


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Well last night i did what any self respecting man would do when faced with my dilemma.

i skipped it and went on to another project for the night. I finished making some trees and added them to the ones that are store bought and made a little forest.

Tonight ill clean the tracks.......


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Question for you guys. from my NCE DCC out comes two wires to the track. How often should they be soldered to the track? Is there such thing as to much ? To little?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

On a small layout like yours you shouldn't need too many. As a rule you need feeds to the 'heel' of the turnouts and a double rail break if you have two turnouts facing each other, as in passing loop. I thought you had trains running, so if they're running ok you'll be fine.


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks. yes they are running fine just thought i should ask before it become to hard to add stuff lol. I my steam around for 20 mins last night while i was tinkering it was good.


----------

